# Kirohiza T's thread (Brunei)



## kirohiza (Dec 2, 2010)

"Phormingochilus everetti" female






Poecilotheria Ornata






Poecilotheria Regalis






Poecilotheria Striata






Lampropelma sp.Borneo Black






Gaint white Banded (Acanthoscurria brocklehursti) female






Mexican RedKnee ( Brachypelma Smithi) Adult female






MM Mexican Fireleg (Brachypelma boehmei)






MM Mexican Golden redrump (Brachypelma Albiceps)






Mexican Bloodleg (Aphonopelma bicoloratum) Adult Female






Brazilian Black & White (Nhandu Coloratovillosus)  Female






Costa Rican tiger rump (Cyciosternum fasiatum) Adult Female






G.Rosea






Thrixopelma ockerti






Orange Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)






Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma Lividum)






Green Bottle Blue






Chaco golden knee (Grammostola pulchripes) 






Avicularia versicolor


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 3, 2010)

kirohiza said:


> "Phormingochilus everetti" female


What a way to lead off a picture thread!


Not that I know any different but are you sure your L. sp. Borneo black is indeed that and not an Ornithoctinus?  


What a great collection you have!


----------



## kirohiza (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Bro,

yah just love that P.everetti and for the L.sp Borneo..my fren does caught it.n he does surely think its a L.sp Borneo in his experience with T's in Borneo.its does quite look like Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Orange Fringed" which is most often found here in my country..mayb someone can figure it out hehe..


----------



## kirohiza (Jan 8, 2011)

*update on my ts*

Honduran Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma Albopilosum)






Both of my Brazilian Black






Mexican Fireleg (Brachypelma boehmei) female






A.versilocor female






A.versilocor unsex






A.metallica






Thrixopelma ockerti






Poecilotheria Metallica 4inch female






Poecilotheria Metallica unsex






Poecilotheria Ornata






Poecilotheria regalis






Poecilotheria Formosa female






Phormingochilus everetti


----------

